# Gurkhas



## pardus (Apr 7, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M7JYon0xoo&NR=1"]YouTube - The Gurkhas 1/6[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zXQr1XaWTA&feature=related"]YouTube - The Gurkhas 2/6[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q20z43BfSq0&feature=related"]YouTube - The Gurkhas 3/6[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeLHKMmpBmk&feature=related"]YouTube - The Gurkhas 4/6[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FBiZIitkPY&feature=related"]YouTube - The Gurkhas 5/6[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sdz0VBaBA4g&feature=related"]YouTube - The Gurkhas 6/6[/ame]


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've watched that documentary before.  Ghurkas are an amazing bunch and I would gladly stand beside them in battle any day.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 7, 2009)

Theres a company here at the moment, I wish they would stop squatting on the toilet, its a bit hard to take a shit when there's size 8 boot prints on the seat.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 7, 2009)

I was working then they came through but was on my meal break at the time. Would have liked to have met one for once. I've managed to meet lots of interesting people but I haven't been able to cross a Gurkha off the list yet.


----------



## QC (Apr 7, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Theres a company here at the moment, I wish they would stop squatting on the toilet, its a bit hard to take a shit when there's size 8 boot prints on the seat.



Size 8, thats big for a Gurkha.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 7, 2009)

SpitfireV said:


> I was working then they came through but was on my meal break at the time. Would have liked to have met one for once. I've managed to meet lots of interesting people but I haven't been able to cross a Gurkha off the list yet.



Come down tomorrow, there's a firepower demo in Tekapo, I can get you out to see it if you want.



Queens Cadet said:


> Size 8, thats big for a Gurkha.



I was surprised, the majority are bigger than the Neps, they must only take the fat Gurkha's at the recruiting office and leave the skinny ones behind.


----------



## QC (Apr 7, 2009)

LMAO!!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 7, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Come down tomorrow, there's a firepower demo in Tekapo, I can get you out to see it if you want.



I wish I could. Thanks for the offer though. :cool:


----------



## Centermass (Apr 7, 2009)

Some of the toughest, most courageous sons a bitches on the planet. :cool:


----------



## QC (Apr 7, 2009)

Amen.


----------

